

Worst reporting ever on the Google earnings leak - unreal37
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2219751/Google-shares-suspended-20-drop-profits-accidentally-revealed-early.html

======
smegel
That _was_ a big drop though, it was almost as high as the whole image!

